# Sims 2 unstable after 10.5 upgrade



## mala (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,

did a fresh install of 10.5 on my iMac G5 and reinstalled Sims 2 with Pets extension and copied the Sims 2 folder with the saved games to the affected users. Did some testing and everything seemed to be fine.
It now turns out that every now and then Sims 2 fail to launch, the icon keeps bumping for a while and then nothing. It will launch after some tries but this is very annoying and yesterday the game also quit unexpectedly. Something is clearly not well here. Is there any Sims 2 patch to be installed for Leopard or is it something else I can do?

Thanks...

/Mans


----------



## JeffCGD (Dec 18, 2007)

have you got the Rev F patch installed? If so, where can you get it? It's supposed to be a couple of hundred Meg, but downloading the update from the developer results in an 85Mb file that won't patch the app. It DOES mount though (the disc image with the update in, I mean).


----------



## mala (Dec 18, 2007)

I have no patches installed, where do I find it? Is it a patch of the Sims app?

/Mans


----------

